# Gloria Victis



## Pinworm (Jul 14, 2015)

"As an MMORPG set in a medieval world, Gloria Victis must inevitably focus on combat. The main idea was to base it on player skill instead of the character’s statistics or equipment, contrary to the classic MMOs. To achieve this goal we decided to use a Non-Target system, so the player has to manually aim their attacks at the opponent at the right time, from a proper distance and direction, adjusting the strength of a strike as well."

It's still in alpha but already looks amazing. Especially in high def settings. Enjoying the story line. It goes into incredible detail. Doesn't feel grindy at all. Great crafting, and housing. But, the PVP is fucking amazing since it's not entirely based on what kind of gear you are using. Mounted combat, naval battles, conflicts for territories and castle sieges. Plus there's a 1v1 arena. If you are looking for something new to geek out on, you should check it out.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 21, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3459664
> View attachment 3459663
> 
> "As an MMORPG set in a medieval world, Gloria Victis must inevitably focus on combat. The main idea was to base it on player skill instead of the character’s statistics or equipment, contrary to the classic MMOs. To achieve this goal we decided to use a Non-Target system, so the player has to manually aim their attacks at the opponent at the right time, from a proper distance and direction, adjusting the strength of a strike as well."
> ...


looks awesome bro, how much is it ?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 21, 2015)

@Pinworm 
Fuck You. This shit looks so cool I might have to buy something I can play it on. I haven't gamed in years, but I can lose myself in something like this...Skill Based? Fuck yeah! Seriously...Fuck off, you're gonna owe me the money for whatever machine I need to build to play this on.


----------

